# Which Should I Enter (sept)



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

So I have five really nice pictures and I can't decide which one I want to enter. So I will post them here and you all can vote.

The First two of are my HMDT boy Thoth
The Next is a Vt rescue by the name of CurlyJoe(had very bad curlfin)
Then come a Silver Dragon Red fin HM i got yesterday
Finally a Silver Dragon Delta i got yesterday
Thanks for your help ^_^


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

So confusing says I have 1 view but there are two votes haha.
feel free to comment on the pictures everyone.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I am going to make this the last day of voting so please if you have an opinion make it heard


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the one of CurlyJoe, but the colors in the photo for your Dragon HM is Awesome!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah CurlyJoe is the winner so far it seem XD. The lighting in the BG of the Dragon HM was a red light on the camera that magnified and reflects around to make that red swirl


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe if your betta was more clearly seen with that red light still in it?...
But the reflection in CurlyJoe's is awesome... 
I like the Delta's too. >x> He might've gotten some votes if his face was clearly seen, too... <<

Constructive criticism, ftw?


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah my camera is not the best @[email protected] you have no idea how hard it is to get one decent pic XD, I will probably submit CurlyJoe


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm going with Curly Joe. I just love his colors.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Well I submitted Curly Joe into septs contest so remember to vote for him ^_^


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Doh! I just voted! I went for the Dragon HM. I love the mood lighting 

Oh wait...wasn't I going to bed now? Must. Close. Browser. Stop. Reading. Unghhhh.


----------

